# Windows alternative to Video Slave?



## blizzard (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am using Pro Tools 9 and have been hosting my video within Pro Tools when scoring to picture. I have a slave machine that I am using to host all my VI's and such and am looking to offload my video to it as well. I'm unsure as to what would be the most reliable setup to achieve something like this, specifically what program should host the video on my slave. 

Video Slave http://www.non-lethal-applications.c...deo-slave.html looks amazing but I am PC and not mac!! 

Any reliable alternatives?

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 17, 2013)

It's a pita to get something like this to work properly and is not at all worth the benefit these days, if you have a reasonably good PC. Just don't use CPU intensive compression and you won't have any problems with video running on your master ...


----------



## blizzard (Dec 17, 2013)

My master is a decent machine, but not an i7 unfortunately. It has been running okay for most projects but when my Pro Tools session gets busy with plugins and lots of midi tracks/virtual instruments things can get a little slow. 

Also, I am using 2 screens for Pro Tools (one for edit and one for mix) and have to switch between window configurations when working; large for viewing, small for working. Having the picture on another machine would enable a single larger screen dedicated to picture, freeing up my Pro Tools screens for working.


----------



## JBZeon (Dec 17, 2013)

MTCVideoSlave

http://maisch.at/MTCVS_GregorAnich/mtcvideoslave.php


I have heard that Gregor will not follow the development of this product, but the source is not reliable, contact him if you have any questions, the program works quite well.


----------



## blizzard (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link! That looks promising, and great price too. I will grab the demo later tonight and give it a try.


----------



## MacQ (Dec 17, 2013)

I've used MTCVideoSlave in the past, and it was very nice and reliable. It's been a while since I scored a feature, so I haven't used it recently, but it has some great features and worked great for me.


----------



## JBZeon (Sep 13, 2014)

JBZeon @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> MTCVideoSlave
> 
> http://maisch.at/MTCVS_GregorAnich/mtcvideoslave.php
> 
> ...



Now I see there is a new version of software (1.0.2-389) therefore has not discontinued the program, fortunately, and after reading the changelog also see that Gregor listening to users.   

.. a little gem of software.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 27, 2017)

For those looking for this (a cheaper alternative to video slave 3), it's got it's own page now. *PC and Mac now*:
http://www.mtcvideoslave.at/

30 day free trial is worth a shot, a license is 60 euro for PC, 80 for mac, and no crazy monthly payments!


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 27, 2017)

^^ Thanks for posting up. Good news.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, took me a bit to get Protools to output midi tc to thie demo version, but it seems to be following PT fine now. It has a sync offset, can be resized, and can overlay tc onto the pic. Plays 1080p Pro Res files fine. Basic player with midi tc sync and control, but seems to use much less ram and cpu for video playback (only one video at a time). Cool!


----------



## Blakus (Nov 13, 2017)

MTCVideoSlave is working brilliantly for me. Much more efficient and smooth than the new Cubase video engine (which has been a huge pain for me). Hoping that I can purchase before my trial runs out. They don't seem too eager to sell licences, as you have to jump through many hoops to even buy this thing.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 13, 2017)

For me the engine had issues with 23.976 timecode. Still trying to work out why but never heard back from emails. Difficult to consider buying if I still don't know how well it will work.

For the time being I've switched over to the free Xjadeo player. Mac and windows versions. Only issue is I have to reopen the file and set the offset each time the computer reboots:
http://xjadeo.sourceforge.net/main.html

Let us know if you sucessfully make the purchase. i'm beginning to believe the owner has left the business. Perhaps someone will pick up the slack and offer a decent yet simple player that is closer to $20. I know a lot of editors who would jump on it.


----------



## Ultra (Nov 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> For me the engine had issues with 23.976 timecode. Still trying to work out why but never heard back from emails. Difficult to consider buying if I still don't know how well it will work.



had zero issues with 23.976 timecode. used it on a long project with DP.


----------



## RCsound (Nov 13, 2017)

I just found this, a program called Mitti that synchronizes video with Cubase, someone knows Mitti ?. i hope there is a fu*** PC version.



Well no, there is not PC version, argh.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 14, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> For the time being I've switched over to the free Xjadeo player. Mac and windows versions. Only issue is I have to reopen the file and set the offset each time the computer reboots:
> http://xjadeo.sourceforge.net/main.html


I'm also using *Xjadeo* with *Cubase 7.5* as it frees up resources. I know you have to reload the video, but I found that in CB 7.5 if I set the MTC Sync out to NOT follow the Project Timecode, I don't have to set the offset in Xjadeo anymore. eg. Video TC starts at 00:10:22:00, I will set my Project Display Timecode offset as -00:10:22:00 A lot easier.
There really is a need for an AFFORDABLE video player to replace *MTCVideoslave*, as he isn't interested in selling it anymore, even though you can get a demo, which seems pointless to me.


----------



## chrisr (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, looks like I'm becoming a reaper fan boy, but may I suggest... Reaper. (yes just for video playback on a slave machine, if that's all you need...)


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 15, 2017)

Does it just sync to incoming MTC? Easy to setup?


----------



## chrisr (Nov 15, 2017)

yep and yep. Just right click on the play head in the transport and all the sync options pop up. Pick where ever your MTC is arriving from as the source (real or virtual) and various other options, which can be left as the defaults and you're away. Plus they're throwing in the added bonus at the moment of including the most versatile workstation on the market, free of charge.

but if you just want a solid, well coded, constantly updated remote video player that can play anything, then yes it's that too.


----------



## brett (Nov 17, 2017)

Would you recommend using Reaper on the same machine as Cubase as purely a video player to improve performance?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 20, 2018)

Digging this up as I've been trying to get Reaper to work as a video host on a slave computer. How did you set this up? Every time I pause playback, the video in Reaper jumps to the location of the edit cursor. Also, scrubbing doesn't work properly (lots of skipped frames).

Any ideas how to get those things to work?


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 20, 2018)

You may need both MMC and MTC commands. Im not familiar with what parameters do what within reaper, but that may be part of the problem? I used to use protools on a separate computer, but I just use nonlethal videoslave 3 now.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 27, 2018)

i like the look of video slave 3 as shown in this spitfire cribs video 



https://non-lethal-applications.com/products/video-slave-3


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 27, 2018)

Will Blackburn said:


> i like the look of video slave 3 as shown in this spitfire cribs video



It's absolutely fantastic, but unfortunately it's Mac only and not supported on Windows.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 27, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> It's absolutely fantastic, but unfortunately it's Mac only and not supported on Windows.



Ahhh. That video totally confused me because he said he moved to PC!


----------



## RCsound (Jun 27, 2018)

As far as I know, they plan to release the PC version for Video Slave 4. I hope that things go their course and make a decent version for PC of one of the best video players in the market.


----------

